# Centennial/Cascade ale (1 gallon AG)



## Elmer (Mar 12, 2016)

Found this recipe online scaled down to 1 gallon.
Use this opportunity to try my first AG

22.4 oz Pale malt - 2 row 
2.4 oz cara Pils
1.6 oz Vienna malt
1.6 oz caramel 10L
2 grams Centennial (60 min)
2 grams centennial (35 min)
2 grams cascade (20 min)
2 grams cascade (5 min)
Notty ale yeast

Mashed in 2Q water for 60 min @155F
1.2 gallon sparage 170F
All good were rounded up up from 1.6 grams as my scale would not show a decimal in grams.
I hope the difference is too hoppy


----------



## Elmer (Jun 20, 2016)

Good taste of citrus!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks really good , Elmer. But one question. The second addition of hops at 35 mins : Is that Centennial? Auto-correct is not everything that it is cracked out to be..


----------



## Elmer (Jun 21, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Looks really good , Elmer. But one question. The second addition of hops at 35 mins : Is that Centennial? Auto-correct is not everything that it is cracked out to be..




Darn auto correct.
Yes centennial.
In fact my second batch I upped both centennial additions for a 5 gallon batch.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 5, 2016)

This should be good. Centennial is one of my very favorite hops and Cascade will add the correct higher citrus tones. Ought to be a winner.


----------



## Elmer (Jul 10, 2016)

jswordy said:


> This should be good. Centennial is one of my very favorite hops and Cascade will add the correct higher citrus tones. Ought to be a winner.




I have been drinking it with a couple lines tossed in.
Or adding a dash of citrus rum


----------



## jswordy (Jul 11, 2016)

Elmer said:


> I have been drinking it with a couple lines tossed in.
> Or adding a dash of citrus rum



Beer is Dear
But Liquor is Quicker


----------



## Elmer (Jul 11, 2016)

jswordy said:


> Beer is Dear
> 
> But Liquor is Quicker




Mix them together and don't get sicker!


----------

